# Rolex World Rankings Movers of the Year



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

It has been a very unusual LPGA season so far to say the least. Due to the pandemic there were four tournaments played early in the year, and then play was halted for five months. Play finally resumed on the last day of July, but fans were not allowed to attend. Nine more tournaments have now been played, so thirteen tournaments are now in the books. The player results of these thirteen tournaments have been treated by the Rolex Women’s Golf World Rankings as any other results would have been treated in any normal year.

Thirteen tournaments may not sound like a lot, but it has resulted in major changes in the Rolex Rankings in 2020. Changes that will have a direct affect as to what players will qualify for both the 2021 Olympic and Solheim Cup teams.










For full story:

www.womensgolf.com/womens-golf-world-rankings-movers-of-the-year


----------

